# first time smoking brisket on weber genesis.....problems



## sysfrog (Sep 21, 2014)

I bought a 1 kg brisket and a cast iron smoker box.

I soaked the wood chips for 30 minutes and put them in the smoker box.

As the burners run horizontally on my weber silver genesis bbq, I positioned the smoker box in the right back corner on top of the horizontal flavorizer bar.

I turned on all the burners to get the wood chips smoking. After this, I just left the back burner on and got my temperature to 225f and then put my brisket in

Problem... I never saw any smoke throughout the cooking process.

When my brisket hit 190f,as measured by my thermometer, I opened the smoker box and found a bunch of charred wood chips.

I would have expected to see a pile of ash in the smoker box.

It would be appreciated if someone could comment as to what is wrong with my method.

Thanks in advance.... Sysfrog


----------



## b-one (Sep 21, 2014)

How did it taste? I started smoking on my weber this summer. I never soaked my chips( you want them to burn) but they always caught fire so I used foil in the box with good results. Hopefully you had TBS (thin blue smoke) it can be hard to see. But if the flavor wasn't there my guess is the chips need to get going better so next time try not soaking them or turn the burner up if you notice the wood is only charred, just remember to turn it back down. I recently purchased a WSM and it's almost as easy as the gasser.


----------



## sysfrog (Oct 2, 2014)

I experimented again with way better results! 

Here is what I did different :

- the one burner was turned up to 3/4 (I ignored the hood thermometer as I do not think it is the true smoking temperature) 

- I used 2/3 soaked chips and 1/3 dry chips in my cast iron smoking box 

- I put a foil pan of water in as well

The brisket came out moist and a light smokey flavour


----------



## b-one (Oct 2, 2014)

When I used my gasser I kept a probe at 1" above grate level I just wrapped it in a foil ball. I also used all dry chips in a foil lined smoker box and a water pan. Glad the brisket turned out for you, but no pic's?!?!


----------

